

"It’s not that you’re not smart..." - lpnotes
http://www.thecodingdiaries.com/its-not-that-youre-not-smart-its-just-that-repetition-is-often-what-it-takes/

======
shivakumaarmgs
Learn by doing is the best way. I am a Ruby on Rails Developer, when I started
with Rails and also the people I know started by working on their own project
ideas and tried to create a working prototype. This proved fruitful.

------
alttab
I find reading books and tutorials pale in comparison to battle experience.
Reading a book three times only gets you so far - battling rake for a number
of hours about gem conflicts and you learn quite a bit...

